# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Nota di accredito su fatture regime minimi 2011 non incassate

## cocram

Buongiorno,
in dicembre 2011 ho emesso fattura per 1000 euro +4% rivalsa INPS -20% ritenuta acconto, totale 832 euro.
Ora la fattura non mi è stata pagata in dicembre ma mi verrà pagata nel mese di gennaio 2012, quindi non mi è ancora stata pagata ad oggi.
La nuova normativa per i regimi minimi 2012 vuole che non venga più indicata la ritenuta di acconto e quindi devo fare nota di accredito con data 31/12/2011 e riemette fattura in gennaio senza ritenuta.
La nota di accredito che devo fare è sufficiente che riporti in negativo i 1000 euro + 4% rivalsa INPS, quindi 1040, o deve indicare anche la ritenuta in negativo e quindi essere speculare alla fattura a cui si riferisce ?
A rigor di logica, ma non sono competente in materia, non dovrebbe servire indicare la ritenuta in quanto la nota di accredito annulla per intero il credito che vanto con il cliente che per questa fattura non mi pagherà nulla e pertanto non dovrà trattenere ritenuta.
Ringrazio chiunque possa chiarirmi la situazione.

----------


## facsimile

Ciao, a me è successa la stessa cosa. Il commercialista mi ha fatto emettere una nota credito (datata 30/12/2011 perché quel giorno l'ho fatta), in cui ho riportato identicamente ciò che c'era sulla fattura da annullare e ho aggiunto "storno fattura N.xx del xx/xx/xx
A me quindi ha fatto stornare tutta la fattura, sinceramente non saprei se fosse stato possibile stornare solo la ritenuta.

----------


## Niccolò

Secondo me la nota di credito non è necessaria. 
Essendo la ritenuta a carico del datore di lavoro, quest'ultimo non dovrebbe applicarla, a prescidendere da quanto scritto in fattura, perchè consapevole che dal 01/01/2012 le fatture relative al regime dei minimi ne sono esentate.

----------


## facsimile

> Secondo me la nota di credito non è necessaria. 
> Essendo la ritenuta a carico del datore di lavoro, quest'ultimo non dovrebbe applicarla, a prescidendere da quanto scritto in fattura, perchè consapevole che dal 01/01/2012 le fatture relative al regime dei minimi ne sono esentate.

  Il punto è che c'è ancora molta confusione. Io lavoro per diverse società e una di questa sostiene che con questo nuovo regime dei minimi se non riporto la ritenuta di acconto allora dovrei versare l'iva  :Confused:

----------


## Niccolò

> Il punto è che c'è ancora molta confusione. Io lavoro per diverse società e una di questa sostiene che con questo nuovo regime dei minimi se non riporto la ritenuta di acconto allora dovrei versare l'iva

  Non ha torto. Il problema è che l'eliminazione della ritenuta è stata introdotta il 22 Dicembre, e per ora non si hanno chiarimenti esaustivi.

----------


## cocram

Grazie per le informazioni, procederò con nota di accredito come indicato anche da * facsimile*, che probabilmente per il cliente che la riceve è più chiara e immediata.

----------


## simoneb

Buonasera a tutti, è la prima volta che mi iscrivo al forum, avrei bisogno però di una conferma al dubbio che ha postato cocram: anch'io ho emesso fattura nel 2011 con regime dei minimi e la incasserò nel 2012; ho già chiarito al cliente il passaggio al nuovo regime 2012 quindi non più soggetto a ritenuta d'acconto quindi per annullare la fattura del 2011 devo emettere nota di accredito ed una successiva nuova fattura con i criteri del 2012.
Il dubbio che mi rimane è questo: 
imponibile prestazione 6610,57
rivalsa 4% 264,42
totale imponibile 6874,99
ritenuta d'acconto 1374,99
netto a pagare 5500,00
Nella nota di accredito cosa devo indicare?? gli stessi dati della fattura?? devo aggiungere un segno meno davanti ai valori oppure inserendo la dicitura "Storno fattura n°X del XXXXXX" è già sottointeso che annullo la fattura di riferimento?
Grazie per i chiarimenti e scusate se ho riaperto la discussione, ma ci sono capitato proprio nel momento giusto in cui mi serviva il chiarimento!!!
ciao

----------


## pendolino480

Io ho chiesto all'A.d.E. spiegazioni su questo argomento, chiedendo se dovevo emettere nota di accredito, se dovevo rifare le fatture 2011 non pagate con nuova data 2012 e se dovessero avere qualche indicazione del fatto che sono sostitutive di quelle annullate. 
La risposta è stata: "le fatture emesse con IVA nel 2011, non ancora incassate alla data del 31.12.2011, non devono essere modificate per effetto del passaggio al regime dei "nuovi" minimi ma conteggiate nel 2012 applicando il principio di cassa ai ricavi/compensi". 
Sembrerebbe quindi che non serva nessuna nota o rifacimento della fattura...ma non capisco come fa il cliente a versarmi il totale se nella vecchia fattura c'è ancora la ritenuta... In più mi lascia un po' perplesso quel riferimento all'IVA, che spero sia solo un refuso dell'operatore che mi ha risposto.

----------

